# VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)



## Der Maniac (21. Mai 2012)

*VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche ein VDSL Modem nach möglichkeit! Keinen Router, ich brauche einfach nur ein Modem dafür! 

Falls die Dinger zu teuer sind, wäre auch n Router mit Modem drin i.O., das Gerät muss 50k mitmachen! Der Router würde dann nur Modem spielen, der eigentliche Router bei mir im Netzwerk ist ein D-Link DIR 655 mit Gigabit WAN.

Irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Also für VDSL ein Modem oder Router inkl. Modem zu bekommen, ist schon eine Qual. 
Neben den normalen Varianten der Fritzboxen und Speedports ist mir eigentlich keine wirkliche Alternative bekannt. 

Ich such nämlich auch immer noch nach einer Alternative zu meinem Speedport W722v.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich suche ein VDSL Modem nach möglichkeit! Keinen Router, ich brauche einfach nur ein Modem dafür!


Reine vdsl-modems bekommst du nur bei ebay.Such da einfach mal nach "speedport 300hs" oden du nimmst ein Sphairon Speedlink. (der 1113 ist eine bridge)
Wenn du aber im laden kaufen oder bestellen willst,dann schau dich mal auf der homepage von draytek um.Die sollten mittlerweile hoffentlich auch vdsl-taugliche router haben.
Bei avm gäbe es dann noch die 3370. Von der 7390 würde ich allerdings abstand nehmen, weil das gerät modem-seitig einfach unterirdisch ist.



> Falls die Dinger zu teuer sind, wäre auch n Router mit Modem drin i.O., das Gerät muss 50k mitmachen!


Das machen in deutschland alle router/modems. Die telekom schaltet doch ausschließlich vdsl2.


> Der Router würde dann nur Modem spielen, der eigentliche Router bei mir im Netzwerk ist ein D-Link DIR 655 mit Gigabit WAN.


Wieso willst du das ding behalten? Das gigabit-WAN nützt dir bei vdsl recht herzlich wenig.
@K3n$!
Bei ebay könntest du eine fritzbox 7570 oder speedlink 4201 bekommen.
Außerhalb von ebay wäre es eine fritzbox 3370 oder halt was von draytek.


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Von der 7390 würde ich allerdings abstand nehmen, weil das gerät modem-seitig einfach unterirdisch ist.


 Wie kommst du da drauf? Die Box läuft bei mir mit 100Mbit erstklassig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Brauchst du eigentlich nur mal google anwerfen. Wenn du aber mit der box 100 mbit bekommst, dann hockst du eh auf dem hvt bzw. outdoor-dslam. Das die bei einem derartig kurzem kabel keine zicken macht, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Wird es dagegen grenzwertig oder die box muß gar adsl (nicht vdsl) bewerkstelligen, dann schaut es schon anders aus.
Die besten vdsl-fritzboxen sind immer noch die 3370 bzw. 7360.


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Danke für die Info, werd mal danach googeln. Ich weiß nur, das mein (Mehrfamilien)Haus per Glasfaser an den dslam angebunden ist. Das wird wohl nicht als grenzwertige Verbindung zählen. 

Für alles unter VDSL würdest du die Box also nicht empfehlen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



robbe schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werd mal danach googeln. Ich weiß nur, das mein (Mehrfamilien)Haus per Glasfaser an den dslam angebunden ist. Das wird wohl nicht als grenzwertige Verbindung zählen.


Per glasfaser? Dann benutzt du das box-interne modem doch bestimmt nicht, sondern ein externes. (bei dir müßte quasi im keller eine glasfaser anstatt eines kupferkabels herein kommen)


> Für alles unter VDSL würdest du die Box also nicht empfehlen?


 Definitiv nicht. (ein "geht schon",wenn die leitung sehr kurz ist) Für adsl-anschlüsse nutzt man aber immer noch am besten eine 7270 bzw. 3270, da die am besten an grenzwertigen oder leicht instabilen anschlüssen gehen bzw. an nicht-tkom-schaltungen (z.b. freie schaltung via telefonica ab 25 db dämpfung und höher) das maximum heraus holen.


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Per glasfaser? Dann benutzt du das box-interne modem doch bestimmt nicht, sondern ein externes. (bei dir müßte quasi im keller eine glasfaser anstatt eines kupferkabels herein kommen)


 
Ich wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus. Die Glasfaser geht in den Keller  und von dort gehts per normaler Hausverkabelung in die Wohnungen. Heißt,  bei mir geht ein ganz normales Kabel von der Telefondose in den Router.



> Definitiv nicht. (ein "geht schon",wenn die leitung sehr kurz ist) Für adsl-anschlüsse nutzt man aber immer noch am besten eine 7270 bzw. 3270, da die am besten an grenzwertigen oder leicht instabilen anschlüssen gehen bzw. an nicht-tkom-schaltungen (z.b. freie schaltung via telefonica ab 25 db dämpfung und höher) das maximum heraus holen.


 
Dämpfung war vom Router bis zum dslam oder? Kann man die mit Windows Boarmitteln rausfinden oder geht das nur über den Router/Techniker?

Kumpel von mir sucht nen neuen Router und ich hab ihm, durch meine Erfahrung, die 7390 empfohlen. Er hat aber halt bloß ne 16K Leitung.


----------



## K3n$! (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

@TurricanVeteran: Ich guck auch schon ab und zu nach ner Fritzbox 7570 bzw. W920v. 
Aber die Preise selbst für gebrauchte Geräte sind einfach immer noch viel zu hoch. 

Dumm nur, dass man den Speedport W722v nicht fritzen kann. 
Typ A ist ja immerhin ne Fritzbox.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> [...]
> Wieso willst du das ding behalten? Das gigabit-WAN nützt dir bei vdsl recht herzlich wenig.
> [...]



Nujoa, das ganze Netzwerk ist halt mit dem Gerät konfiguriert und läuft  ohne Probleme, daher möchte ich den behalten! Und das Gigabit WAN hat in  sofern den Vorteil, das ich "nur" das Modem wechseln muss, alles andere  bleibt ja erhalten. Außerdem nutze ich den USB Server im Router für NAS  und Drucker, gute, vielleicht nicht ganz tolle, aber billige Lösung,  mir reichts für das Geld  Kann man auch anders machen, aber die Geräte  stehen eh alle im selben Raum, also warum mehr Geld ausgeben, es  funktioniert auch so! Außerdem hat der Router nicht nur GBit WAN sondern  auch GBit Lan!

Nach den Routern die du genannt hast werde ich mich gleich mal umsehen! Dankeschön dafür schonmal!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



robbe schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus. Die Glasfaser geht in den Keller  und von dort gehts per normaler Hausverkabelung in die Wohnungen. Heißt,  bei mir geht ein ganz normales Kabel von der Telefondose in den Router.


Da müßtest du aber eine art umsetzer im keller haben,der mit strom versorgt werden muß.




> Dämpfung war vom Router bis zum dslam oder?


Jup,die ist gemeint.


> Kann man die mit Windows Boarmitteln rausfinden oder geht das nur über den Router/Techniker?


Mit windows boardmitteln geht das nicht. Viele router geben aber eine leitungsdämpfung im web-interface aus und einige kann man auch via DMT auslesen.
Allerdings wäre erstmal wichtig zu wissen, über welchen anbieter er online geht, was für einen sync und welchen router er derzeit hat. (den sync sollte der derzeitige router auf alle fälle aus geben) Wenn du aber einen einschätzung haben willst,machen wir das besser per pn,da es hier eigentlich nicht rein gehört. 


K3n$! schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: Ich guck auch schon ab und zu nach ner Fritzbox 7570 bzw. W920v.
> Aber die Preise selbst für gebrauchte Geräte sind einfach immer noch viel zu hoch.


Vdsl-geräte gibt es derzeit leider nur zu mond-preisen. Warum weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. 
Allerdings kannst du den speedlink 4201 mal im auge behalten. Der dürfte vom web-interface genau so wie mein turbolink 7201 sein und ich fand das sehr ansprechend. (sphairon-hardware ist eigentlich immer gut bis sehr gut)


> Dumm nur, dass man den Speedport W722v nicht fritzen kann.
> Typ A ist ja immerhin ne Fritzbox.


 Um das genau fest zu stellen müßte man die box öffnen. Alternativ kannst du mal hier post 6 lesen und anhand dessen versuchen den hersteller deiner box zu identifizieren.


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da müßtest du aber eine art umsetzer im keller haben,der mit strom versorgt werden muß.



Als damals der techniker da war, hab ich nur ne Box gesehen, in die ein einzelnes dünnes, schwarzes Kabel (was direkt aus der Straßenseitigen Hausmauer kommt) rein geht und viele graue Kabel wieder rauskommen. 



> Jup,die ist gemeint.
> Mit windows boardmitteln geht das nicht. Viele router geben aber eine leitungsdämpfung im web-interface aus und einige kann man auch via DMT auslesen.
> Allerdings wäre erstmal wichtig zu wissen, über welchen anbieter er online geht, was für einen sync und welchen router er derzeit hat. (den sync sollte der derzeitige router auf alle fälle aus geben) Wenn du aber einen einschätzung haben willst,machen wir das besser per pn,da es hier eigentlich nicht rein gehört.



Da werd ich mich erstmal bei ihm erkundigen müssen.


----------



## K3n$! (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

@Turrican: Ist laut der Webseite ne Fritzbox --> Mein SerienNR: X401.***.**.***.***
Nur hab ich bisher nirgendswo gesehen/gelesen, dass man einen W722v zur Fritzbox flashen kann. 
Mir geht es vor allem um VPN, Wake on lan und die ganzen Daten, die man aus einer Fritzbox auslesen kann


----------



## durchlader (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Hallo Leute, ich möchte dieses Thema nochmal gerne aufnehmen, da ich bei der Suche nach einem VDSL Modem über google auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin. Mein Problem ist derzeit das meine 7390 den 50mbit anschluss von EWE mit gerade mal 22 bis 28 synct. Ich habe mir bis dato auch die Berichte von *TurricanVeteran* und *K3n$!* angeschaut. Bis dato hab ich versucht meine 7390 zu fritzen, hatte dann aber das Problem mit dem PPPOE Fehler, ich konnte aber auslesen das die Box mit der 84.05.50 mit rund 30k gesynct hat. Dies hat aber nicht viel zu bedeuten, da ich keine richtige Verbindung zu EWE aufbauen konnte(habe ich gelesen im anderen Forum). Ich überlege jetzt mir ein einzelnes Modem zu kaufen damit ich mir einen "reinen" Router dazukaufen kann. Im Fokus stehen bei mir bis jetzt die 7570? ein W920 oder halt reines Modem in form eines Zyxel P-871M oder Speedport 221?! Die frage die ich mir Stelle ist derzeit ob das neue Modem auch mit dem vorhandenen DSLAM von Infineon besser zurecht kommt als die 7390? Aber da ich immer wieder lese das AVM bei den "neuen" Modellen Modemsysteme einbaut die an Lochkarten errinern werde ich wohl einen Leistungszuwachs erwarten können, zumal der Techniker der EWE am Hausanschluss einen Wert von 45k ausgelesen hat. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Lösungsansätze oder andere Vorschläge sagen damit ich von meinem Internet etwas mehr bekomme. Am Ende hab ich noch Screens von meiner Box angehangen.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Tjo, das sieht nach einer recht miserablen Dämpfung Rauschabstand aus (Störabstandsmarge), die sollte im Idealfall über 10 liegen, dann könnte die Leitung etwas mehr! Allerdings sieht es bei dir danach aus, das die einfach Hardwreseititg beschränkt ist. Die beste Variante ist hier wohl ein extra Modem, so nah an den Hausanschluss wie möglich! Such mal nach dem Programm OrbMT und lass das mal deine FB auslesen und Poste den Screen mal, da ist auch die Bitbelegung mit eingeblendet!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

@ durchlader
Leider kann man dir nur raten die box in die tonne zu kloppen. (falls das überhaupt geht wegen dsl+voip-zugangsdaten) Eine 7360 wäre bedeutend besser.
Wenn das nicht geht, dann kannst du dich mal bei ebay nach einem sphairon speedlink 1113 ,dem guten alten speedport 300HS oder einem w920v bzw. fritzbox 7570 umschauen und das dann als vorschalt-modem verwenden.
@ Der Maniac
So mies ist die leitungsdämpfung von durchlader nicht. (17db) Ich meine hier schon screens von leuten gesehen zu haben, die bei dieser dämpfung einen fullsync hatten. (50 mbit)
Das nicht mehr kommt liegt nur an der 7390, welche eh nicht empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Ok, ich muss mich korrigieren, ich meinte den Rauschabstand! Editier ich gleich oben^^

Die Dämpfung sollte ja auch meist eher niedrig sein (oder lieg ich da mal wieder falsch?)! Ich habe bei mir momentan Probleme mit der Leitung... Hab mit nen Leihrouter von der Teledoof geholt (Speedport 405), welcher alledings noch schlechter Syncte als das momentane Gerät von Linksys (Cisco).

Ich bin mal gespannt was da von der Telekom gemacht wird, unsere Geräte im Haus sind nämlich alle in Ordnung...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung sollte ja auch meist eher niedrig sein (oder lieg ich da mal wieder falsch?)!


Nein, das passt so. Beim rauschabstand wäre es dann anders herum.


> Ich habe bei mir momentan Probleme mit der Leitung... Hab mit nen Leihrouter von der Teledoof geholt (Speedport 405),


Telekom-geräte würde ich derzeit nicht empfehlen. Wenn du vdsl hast und einen ordentlichen sync+ stabilität willst, dann kommst du an einer fritzbox 3370, 7360 oder einem draytek aus der 2850-serie kaum vorbei. Die alternative wäre natürlich eines der geräte aus ebay in meinem letzten post.


> welcher alledings noch schlechter Syncte als das momentane Gerät von Linksys (Cisco).


*klugscheiß an* Linksys ist jetzt nicht mehr cisco sondern belkin. *klugscheiß aus*


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Ich weiß :p

Naja, VDSL liegt hier immernoch nicht >_<
Es ist ne 6k Leitung durch RAM, funktionierte anfangs auch top, nur macht die seit Mittwoch letzter Woche arge Probleme, instabil (keine Abbrüche!), langsam etc. Das, wodurch dieser Thread entstanden ist, war ne Falschaussage vom T-Shop, das bei uns VDSL möglich wäre... Beim umschalten is das dann nem Techniker aufgefallen der uns dann angerufen hat 

Ich würd nur zugerne wissen, wo das Problem ist.  ._.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich würd nur zugerne wissen, wo das Problem ist.  ._.


 Was für einen linksys hast du genau?


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Linksys AG 241 de

Am Router/Modem liegts nichts, Splitter ham wa auch schon getauscht... Das muss n Fehler außerhalb des Hauses sein!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Am Router/Modem liegts nichts, Splitter ham wa auch schon getauscht... Das muss n Fehler außerhalb des Hauses sein!


 Ich habe gerade einen anderen ansatz. Wenn du ein modem/router hättest dessen daten man auslesen kann, könntest du das hier posten. Vieleicht ist ja daraus etwas zu ersehen.
Dein linksys hat auf alle fälle einen ar7-chipsatz. Der liefert zwar daten, aber ich weiß nicht ob man das linksys auslesen kann. Hast du sonst noch andere geräte bei dir und was genau steht auf dem tkom-teil drauf? (genaue bezeichnung)


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Meinst du sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## durchlader (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Hey Leute, danke erstmal für euer Statements. Ich werd dann mal versuchen wie es bei der 7360 ist?! Kann ich da einfach eine bestellen Turrican Veteran oder sind die neuen oder die älteren Modelle besser - schlechter?!


----------



## ASGirl (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Nimm auf keinen Fall 504V. Das ist der totale Schrott. Musste das Teil bei meinen Eltern 2 Mal tauschen lassen, weil es sich immer aufhängt.
Im Netz findet man auch genug Kritik darüber.
So die 7XX-Serie ist echt gut. Hab ich selbst und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## chiller (12. Februar 2013)

durchlader schrieb:


> Hey Leute, danke erstmal für euer Statements. Ich werd dann mal versuchen wie es bei der 7360 ist?! Kann ich da einfach eine bestellen Turrican Veteran oder sind die neuen oder die älteren Modelle besser - schlechter?!



Entweder 7360 (drauf achten das es die mit 32mb Speicher ist) oder die 3370.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?


 Ganau das. Lässt sich der linksys auslesen? (laut screen hat das benutzte modem ja einen ar7-chipsatz)
Ansonsten, deine leitung schaut i.o. aus. Selbst das spektrum weißt keine "bedrohlichen" störungen auf und da du selbst sagst das du keine resync`s hast, wird es daran wohl nicht liegen.
Wie äußern sich die störungen direkt?
Evt. mal mit einem anderen pc (lan-karte) probiert? (unbedingt am lan-kabel testen)


durchlader schrieb:


> Hey Leute, danke erstmal für euer Statements.  Ich werd dann mal versuchen wie es bei der 7360 ist?! Kann ich da  einfach eine bestellen Turrican Veteran oder sind die neuen oder die  älteren Modelle besser - schlechter?!


Im endkundenmarkt dürfte es bloß eine geben, da es die 7360 dort noch nicht lange gibt. Davor gab es nur die SL-variante von 1&1, aber die ist nur oem.


chiller schrieb:


> Entweder 7360 (drauf achten das es die mit 32mb Speicher ist) oder die 3370.


Wenn er sich eine im laden kauft, sehe ich aus oben genannten gründen eigentlich keine gefahr.


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

@ Turrican:
Das Spektrum ist in Ordnung, ja. Übrigens ist das der Linksys Router... Evtl. ein Auslesefehler? Das Problem äußert sich so, das die Leitung extrem schwankt. Als Beispiel:

Als die Leitung in Ordnung war, hatte der JDownloader immer eine Geschwindigkeit, die zwischen 650-670 KByte/s lag. Keine besonderen Schwankungen, alles i.O.
Jetzt ist es so, das die Downloads vom JD mit 400 starten, kurz auf 900 hochziehen (Messfehler) und dann immer zwischen 150 und 500 hin und her springen, wie bekloppt. Youtubevideos lassen sich auch nichtmehr vorstreamen.

Getestet habe ich das ganze mit meinem Rechner (Lan), Macbook(Lan/Wlan), iPad(Wlan), Samsung Galaxy S(Wlan), Acer Notebook(Wlan) und nem alten Standrechner(Lan), überall das selbe Bild. Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? gibt mir bei jeder Prüfung eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 1,5 MBit/s aus, speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest hingegen immer 5 MBit/s. Daher wird da wohl ne Störung sein...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> @ Turrican:
> Das Spektrum ist in Ordnung, ja. Übrigens ist das der Linksys Router... Evtl. ein Auslesefehler?


Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Hat das modem manchmal noch einen error-zähler? Wenn ja, laufen da viele crc-fehler auf?


> Das Problem äußert sich so, das die Leitung extrem schwankt. Als Beispiel:
> 
> Als die Leitung in Ordnung war, hatte der JDownloader immer eine Geschwindigkeit, die zwischen 650-670 KByte/s lag. Keine besonderen Schwankungen, alles i.O.
> Jetzt ist es so, das die Downloads vom JD mit 400 starten, kurz auf 900 hochziehen (Messfehler) und dann immer zwischen 150 und 500 hin und her springen, wie bekloppt. Youtubevideos lassen sich auch nichtmehr vorstreamen.
> ...


 Ein eigenwilliges problem...
Wie ist eigentlich der netzwerk-aufbau? Hast du zwischen modem und den endgeräten noch einen router oder ist das modem der router?
Du konntest evt. dich mal mit einem rechner direkt einwählen (breitband-verbindung am rechner einrichten) und so ohne router/routing testen.


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Modem (Linksysgerät) -> D-Link DIr 655 -> LAN/WLAN 

Ich habs auch schon direkt probiert, also Rechner direkt an den Linksys, keine Änderung... CRC Fehler? Ca. 600/Minute... Das ist *ein wenig* zu viel xD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich habs auch schon direkt probiert, also Rechner direkt an den Linksys, keine Änderung... CRC Fehler? Ca. 600/Minute... Das ist *ein wenig* zu viel xD


 WIEVIEL???
Kannst du davon einen screenshot machen und posten? Das ist viel zu viel zu viel zu viel zu viel... Das modem hätte da bereits den sync verlieren müssen.
Hast du evt. auch noch was anderes als das linksys bzw. den tkom-router zum testen? Vieleicht einen kumpel, der eine fritzbox oder anderes modem/router aus meienm test (siehe sig) hat?


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Ich hab leider nur n Screen vom Teledoof Router, dem W405



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da steht jetzt zwar 294, das war aber direkt nach dem Aufbau der Verbindung, Sekunden später war es bei 600, pendelte sich da dann bei 680 ca ein und ging dann zwischenzeitlich auch mal auf 1k hoch... Ich sag ja, da is was faul xD

€dit: Kann ich das auch im Linksys nachgucken? Da ist ne Phoenix-Firmware draufgeflashed.


----------



## chiller (12. Februar 2013)

CRC sollte nich höher als 10 sein.

Ich vertausch das immer mit FEC -.-

Also betreiber kontaktieren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nur n Screen vom Teledoof Router, dem W405


Also irgendwie kenne ich keinen w405. Es gibt aber einen w504v.



> Da steht jetzt zwar 294, das war aber direkt nach dem Aufbau der Verbindung, Sekunden später war es bei 600, pendelte sich da dann bei 680 ca ein und ging dann zwischenzeitlich auch mal auf 1k hoch... Ich sag ja, da is was faul xD


Was komisch ist ist die tatsache, das laut modem nur crc und keine hec bzw. fec-fehler auf laufen. Das geht so meines wissens nur bei fastpath.
Wurde bei dir schon ein port-reset durchgeführt? Wenn noch nicht, dann bitte mal machen lassen.



> €dit: Kann ich das auch im Linksys nachgucken? Da ist ne Phoenix-Firmware draufgeflashed.


 Kenne mich mit dem gerät garnicht aus. Da müßtest du schon selbst probieren.


----------



## lukas334e (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Ich habe das Thema neulich mal ausführlich beschrieben, vielleicht hilfts:

Apple Airport (oder andere Router) am VDSL Anschluss | Lukas Alperowitz


----------



## tyrex (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSL Modem, kein Router (nach Möglichkeit)*

Ich habe neuerdings einen T-DSL Business 50000 VDSL  Anschluß mit fester IP . Über nachgeschaltete NetGear PROSAFE WIRELESS N FIREWALL FV # FVS318N-100EUS soll eine sichere VPN Verbindung zu einem Server möglich sein. Das geht mit der jetzt vorhandenen Fritz 7390 nicht, weil eine Weiterleitung zum Netgear router/firewall nur über NAT funktioniert, was die VPN-Serverseite aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zulässt. 
 Welches VDSL2 Modem ist hierfür zu empfehlen.


----------

